# Good cheap mini RC car for indoors?



## smokescreenagent (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm looking for an indoor car that would be something like a slot car without the track- is anything this small actually decent?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Check out A BRP car, I have even taced them on a commercial slot track .brpracing.com :wave:


----------



## jack.young (Oct 30, 2016)

Now Black friday is comming, you can pruchase them with big discount. Good luck.


----------



## ThumbRC (Oct 8, 2014)

LC Racing 1/14 are great. Might be a little big though.


----------

